# Anyone know how the rugby went?



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Just asking.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

erneboy said:


> Just asking.


NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

tony


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks Alan :grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

erneboy said:


> Just asking.


And again.......


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Have been listening to a BBC wireless broadcast from London this morning. It would seem that Ireland did rather well. Good show.


----------

